# Clicking beak?



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Sorry if I'm posting too many things about her, but I've noticed a lot of things she does and I just want to get rid of the questions I've built up lately. :S

Sam kinda gets fluffy (like my avatar) and starts making this clicking noise with her beak. She seems to start breathing a little faster, too.

I managed to catch it in the first 17 seconds of this recording (hopefully it works):
http://vid1378.photobucket.com/albums/ah91/SammySam15/Videos/VID_20161127_084809_zpsftn7ay5f.mp4

Is she scared or is something wrong? Or is this normal? She's been doing this everyday since I got her.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

For how long have you had Sam?

From the video I can see that your budgie is panting. 
In this particular situation it really seems that Sam is doing that out of stress. Budgies will momentarily pant when scared or when exposed to a situation they deem stressful. And if Sam is still in the process of settling in, becoming familiar with the surroundings as well as the new family, then this is understandable.
This can happen if an unfamiliar person gets close to the cage and starts to interact with the pet bird. When they get spooked by a loud, sudden noise or when a foreign object is close them, for example.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

My budgie was panting a little bit nervously (not much but a little bit) when I introduced him to his pet sitter. He got over it and he really likes her (she is gentle, calm, great with animals)... but he was nervous at first.

Aluz has great advice. She can help you out re. what might be going on. Good luck. Those are some cute little birds...


----------

